# Controller for 115V induction motor with resolver?



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,
Are there any 'affordable' AC controllers available which can support a resolver and not just an encoder?

I am specifically interested in controlling this motor:
http://elmoto.net/showthread.php?t=2676







Unfortunately the thread on there seems to have died before anyone came up with a documented method of controlling the motor. Someone did get it to work with a Curtis 1236, but I am not sure how they accomplished that.
I thought that members on here may have some good input.

If there is no readily available controller that could do it 'out of the box,' what are some possible alternatives? Swapping in an encoder somehow?
Are there any custom controllers that could use the resolver?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe this helps: http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?ResolverToQuadratureConverter
Or that: http://www.analog.com/en/products/a...oresolver-to-digital-converters/ad2s1210.html
And I think the newest version of MPaulHolmes controller has such an chip onboard


----------



## nitrousnrg (Feb 25, 2016)

Well, I have an ad2s resolver chip on board. Its a custom controller, barely tested so far.
https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=89056

No firmware support for the resolver yet though


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

jhuebner said:


> Maybe this helps: http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?ResolverToQuadratureConverter
> Or that: http://www.analog.com/en/products/a...oresolver-to-digital-converters/ad2s1210.html
> And I think the newest version of MPaulHolmes controller has such an chip onboard





nitrousnrg said:


> Well, I have an ad2s resolver chip on board. Its a custom controller, barely tested so far.
> https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=89056
> 
> No firmware support for the resolver yet though


Interesting developments.
These motors are very affordable from wreckers (under 200$) and the specs are quite impressive for their size and weight. They would be perfect for motorcycles or trikes and other smaller conversions, if anyone could figure out how to control them.


----------

